# Lancaster FM212 RESORATION PROJECT



## Lancaster Fm212 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm a team leader for the Lancaster Fm212 restoration project. We are currently working on the port wing tip, and in need of stringers.. ribs can be made easier.. we are making this into airworthy condition.. if theres anyone out there with any parts whatsoever let me know thx


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck with the restoration.

What sort of condition is the lanc in overall after all those years outside?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome! Good luck with the search mate! Welcome!


----------



## A4K (Feb 6, 2009)

Best of luck mate!!!!


----------

